# Birdie photos



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Because Birdie wasnt in any of the photos when Kiwi came to visit, i decided to get some today which turned out okay, im glad he posed for some!

(i couldnt be bothered resizing them so sorry if there big)


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

What a handsome guy  I just love that mutation.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Amazing photos, I LOVE WFs, he is adorable!  (I may just have to bird-nap him!)

ETA: I will have a WF mutation exactly like him one day, lol! I only have a Cinnamon WF and a WF Cinnamon Pearl.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

He is actually a Whiteface Pearl pied, but you wouldnt know by looking at him  He hides it so well 

The second photo is actually my new fave of him, i loved the way the white on his mask came out so bright!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

You have such a beautiful tiel...the fourth pic is my favorite...I love the window reflection...great job


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

The photos are so beautiful. I am kind of biased since Birdie looks just like my Bella.  I'll have to take pics of my guys over the weekend. I haven't posted any for a long time. Ezzie, please give him a kiss and tell him how handsome I think he is.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

So beautiful! I love WFs too  Someday I would love to have a WF pied...gorgeous!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is so gorgeous what a pretty boy


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is too cute


----------



## cwolfenberger1 (Sep 21, 2010)

You have a very good looking bird.  i love whitefaces!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

pretty bird.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

I love him,he is beautiful and pretty,i also own a whiteface grey like him but much darker.


----------

